# Bud Light Tournament



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the brochures are out for the tournament or if you need me to mail you one please just PM your mailing address. All of the information is also available at our website pensacolakingmack.com. Once again it has been changed to a one day format and we have implemented a beach party awardsceremony forSunday. 

As for an explanation to the changes and prizes, we are trying to make the event as appealing as possible for the anglers during tough economical times.We lost a very substantial amount ofsponsors, but have done our best to keep a good prize package.

I saw on another thread where our inshoreprize is being compared to another events. It would be fairly easy for us to lean that way, but we feel it would effectthe turnout. Last year we had 90 inshore teams fishing, so if we raised the entry fee $100 per boat (which would make it the same as the Outcast) that would be another $9,000 to purchasethe grand prize. Although being a family oriented event we want to try to keepit as affordable as possible, so everyone can try their luck. A hundred dollars isn't muchfor some people, but for others it maydetermine whether they can participate or not. 

Please feel free to let me hear your comments or concerns, nothing is set in stone and we want to do what makes the anglers happy in the years to come!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Raising the entry a 100 between two or three people that already put up the 300 to fish isn't going to matter, if its a family that is fishing then i'm sure he/she would rather upgrade his/her boat instead of downgrading then have to listen to the boss say when you going to get rid of that damn thing you won!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Captain Badfish (5/19/2009)*hey man hows ut going. if you could email me a broucher that would be awsome, i'm in the middle of sanding and painting the boat and won't have a chance to stop by and get one.
> 
> Wade Schepper
> 
> ...




here isthe website or do as chris said and pm him your address and he will mail you one

http://www.pensacolakingmack.com/


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

The Outcast entry fee was $350. Is the Budlight entry fee only $250 this year?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

The Budlight is $275.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

Even if all 100 boats preregistered that's $27500... And yall say the prize is a sundance valued at $10,000... Something does not add up there. Outcast gave away a Blazer Bay valued at 27,000... If all 50 boats preregistered thats $17500. I know which one I will fish next year.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually the Bud Light is based on 70 boats at $275 which would be $19,250 in entry fees, while the Outcast is $350 based on 60 boats which would be $21,000 in entry fees. You can come to your own conclusion but thereare many variables to the equation wedon't know about.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Truth there is a lot that goes on behind the scenes in running a tournament. I can assure you that Chris will run a great inshore tournament. Tournament fishing isnt about the money and prizes anyway. If you think you are going to jump into tournament fishing for the money you better think again....


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

All I can really say is that we are doing the best we can with the ecomomythe way it is right now, getting sponsors is very tough. To some extent comparing tournaments is unfair because everyone has different sponsors, different events, and goes about things in a different manor. Who else gives away two boats in one weekend??? :banghead


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I just want to put some figures out there about these 2 tournaments to show why I have said what I have.

Bud Light- $275 based on 70 boats = $19,250 in entry fees 

Outcast -$350 based on 60 boats = 21,000 in entry fees 

This means the Outcast Slam takes in $1750 more in entry fees

Here is weremy problem is:

Bud LightTotal Payout is $23,935

Outcast total payout is $46,845

That means Outcast pays out $22,910 more than the Bud Light while only taking in $1750 dollars more in entry fees. I understand the economy is bad but somehow Outcast can find the sponsors and I doubt they handed him$22,910. The only thing I can figure is there are morehands in the jar in the Bud Light.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Ryan, doesthat outcast number include calcutta payouts?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Not at all as much as I hate to say it those are payouts for Top 5, Redfish, Flounder, Trout, Jr.angler, and lady angler it even includes the Bud Lights savings bond for Jr. angler. Go get the Bud light book and add it up then get the Outcast book and add that up,these are as accurate as it is. They do not lean one way or the other I don't have a dog in this fight, just stating facts.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Matt,

Bud LightRedfish-$2255 Flounder-$2240 Trout-$2270 Grand prize-$10.995 2nd-5th $4500

Jr Angler-$1525 Lady Angler- $150 Total Payout- $23,935

Outcast Slam Redfish-$2850 Flounder-$2850 Trout-$2850 Grand Prize-$27,995 2nd-3rd $3,000

Jr Angler-$2050 Lady Angler-$250 Shimano Bonus- $5000 Total Payout- 46,845


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Outcast does have a reputation for paying out very well in there tournaments...


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

hey chris! any word on the kayak division? ollie


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

If you guy's don't want to fish this tournament...then don't. But, I personally think this is the best run and best organized tournament in Pensacola. The venue is perfect, (way better than any other local tournament), the prizes are, in my opinion, better than the other tournaments and you have opportunities to place in multiple catagories. 

This tournament is a tradition in Pensacola and if you don't want to support it, then don't bitc# about it when it goes away!:letsdrink


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

SeaBit, None of us said we didn't want to fish this tournament I was just questioning the payout. As for the venue it is a great location for people to come see the weigh in that might not see one otherwise. Obviously I cannot agree with you about the prizes being better than any other tournament around here because the numbers don't lie. As for winning multiple categories that is not true either you can only place in the money in one category per boat (not sure about offshore division) which I do like. The tournament is absolutely Pensacola tradition and I believe that is the only reason it will stay around. Good luck to you in the tournament.


----------

